# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijn in borsten

## carmen

heb vaak last van me borsten,zwellen ze helemaal op net of ze in de groei zijn zeg maar..maar is niet zo..{naar een tijdje 2weekjes ofzow zijn ze weer de oude} savonds in bed hou ik het liefst m'n bh aan zon pijn doet het soms.iemand hier mee bekend?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoe oud ben je??

----------


## brenda22

heb ik ook last van en dan hou ik gewoon me bh aan anders is het niet teharde

----------


## meiss

Ja, hoe oud ben je carmen?
Soms heb je wel is erg gevoelige borsten voordat je ongesteld moet worden, of tijdens.
Maar je kan er ook last van hebben als je zwanger bent.. 
ik weet niet of je de laatste tijd onveilig heb gevreeen? 
x

----------


## meiss

Ik wilje nu niet afschrikken, of je bang maken .. maar het is wel van belang dat je wel de oorzaak ervan kan bedenken.. 
het kan er ook gewoon aan ligen dat je ongesteld moet worden.. maar dat weet ji het beste.. dus als je dat misschien weet. en het neerzet.. dan kunnew ij misschien helpen.. ?

----------

